# Accidentally deleted photo's from album in Lightroom CC



## maryj (Oct 20, 2018)

First, I apologize if this has been covered, which I am sure somewhere it has.  But if anyone can help me I would be incredibly happy!  I accidentally deleted photo's from albums created in Lightroom CC.  I forgot it wasn't like the classic, which does not delete photo's from your main area when you delete them from an album.  I did not have my iCloud backing up at the time, nor did  I back them up on a separate hard-drive.  Aaaaaarrrrrghhhhh!  I know better.  Is there ANY hope of these being stored somewhere in Creative Cloud?  I had two duplicate albums and without thinking decided to delete one of them...but that also deleted all the photo's in BOTH albums and in the system.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 20, 2018)

Can you clarify exactly what you did. At one point you said you "accidentally deleted photos from albums", but later you said you "decided to delete one of them (albums)". Which was it, as there is a difference between the two?


----------



## maryj (Oct 20, 2018)

Both albums had the same pictures in them.  The "albums" still exist...just no pics in either of them.  When I deleted the pics in one, all of a sudden the pics in the other one disappeared as well.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 21, 2018)

OK, I'm sorry to say that means they're gone completely from the Adobe cloud, as there isn't a cloud trash can yet. So, unless you have another backup of them somewhere then I'm afraid you're out of luck.


----------



## maryj (Oct 21, 2018)

Thank you for responding!  That is what I feared.  Just thought I would try and see just in case there was a backup somewhere.


----------

